# anyone own a humminbird 581i hd di



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I am torn between buying a color or a greyscale di unit?

Can someone post a screen shot of the down imaging(greyscale) on there 581 for me. I cant seem to find any online. 

Tell me how you like the 581. 

Thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a different model Hummingbird, but definitely go color...no question about it...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

